# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Hỏi về ADSL của thằng FPT và VNPT

## vipcuchuoi02

bây h mình mún lắp net tại nhà, không biết thằng nào có khuyến mãi nhiều hơn nhỉ??? ^^
mình mún dùng gói trả trước, không tính theo dung lượng, cái nào mà 1 tháng chỉ trả dưới hoặc bằng 200k mà mạng chạy ổn định thì có cái nào đc nhỉ, mong a e nào rãnh tư vấn giúp. nếu nhờ nhân viên của từng nhà mạng thì e rằng không ổn........:shifty:

----------


## minhkiet0907

=))
làm gì có gói nào 200k mà lại ngon ngon. cứ lên website của nhà mạng mà tra thôi. thấy gói cước nào phù hợp thì tiến hành.

p.s: mình khuyên thật sự là ko nên ham khuyến mại [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thienan

gói fpt mạng 3m 180k/tháng mạng vnpt 270k mạng 1.5m tùy bạn chọn lựa

----------


## ngocquangyb

vậy là thằng fpt nó chạy mạnh hơn và rẻ hơn hả bạn @phaithanct ???
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
bạn @phaithanct cho mình lun cái link wed của thằng fpt đê, chắc mình xài thằng này giá rẻ mà đường mạng tốt hơn thằng vnpt nhỉ???!!!

----------


## tungbvit

oc day dung mang vnpt ne chay nhu rua i . mac nho wan net chay lai ngon hon#[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] bac nay ham re doi cua ngon potay

----------


## incocht1

quên thằng fpt đi bạn. mạng giờ cùi lắm! mình cũng dùng fpt mà bực cả mình. mất mạng mấy ngày rồi, đang trên công ty reply cho bạn đây.

----------


## seotheanhgroup

xài vnpt đi nó cũng chạy ngon lắm với lại tiền nào của nấy đâu có cái gì mà rẻ lại ngon đâu

----------


## trangnt

cái này nha vnpt độ ổn định cao còn fpt thì không có độ ổn định còn phần mạng 1m5 và 3m của fpt = giá nhưng fpt chỉ hơn tốc độ load web vn còn nước ngoài tầm ngang nhau có khi vnpt nhỉnh hơn nửa

----------


## nhocmisu@gmail.com

> xài vnpt đi nó cũng chạy ngon lắm với lại tiền nào của nấy đâu có cái gì mà rẻ lại ngon đâu


chính xác,chuẩn không cần chỉnh [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## favourhn

*các bạn tham khảo nhá vnpt đây. có nhu cầu alo cho minh de cập nhật khuyến ,ại*

*chương trình khuyến mại 
lắp mạng internet megavnn-vnpt
*(nhân viên đăng kí hỗ trợ nhanh nhất 0167 6163 284)
a. đối với khách hàng cá nhân

1. lắp đặt mới adsl/megavnn trên đường điện thoại có sẵn:
a. khách hàng không nhận modem: 
- chi phí lắp đặt ban đầu: 150.000 đồng :
+/ tặng 240.000đồng cước truy nhập megavnn trong 12 tháng liên tiếp, 20.000đ/tháng
b. khách hàng chưa có modem: 
- chi phí lắp đặt ban đầu: 250.000 đồng 
+/ trang bị 01 modem adsl;
+/ tặng 240.000đồng cước truy nhập megavnn trong 12 tháng liên tiếp, 20.000đ/tháng.

2. lắp đặt mới adsl/megavnn trên đôi cáp riêng ( không qua đường điện thoại)
a. khách hàng không nhận modem : 
- chi phí lắp đặt ban đầu:400.000 đồng 
+/ tặng 240.000đồng cước truy nhập megavnn trong 12 tháng tiếp theo, 20.000đ/tháng.
b. khách hàng nhận modem : 
- chi phí lắp đặt ban đầu: 400.000 đồng 
+/ trang bị 01 modem adsl;
+/ tặng 240.000đồng cước truy nhập megavnn trong 12 tháng tiếp theo, 20.000đ/tháng.
3. lắp đặt mới adsl/megavnn + điện thoại cố định đồng thời:

- chi phí lắp đặt ban đầu: 650.000 đồng 
+/ tặng cước hoà mạng megavnn + đtcđ còn lại;
+/ tặng 240.000 đồng cước truy nhập megavnn trong 12 tháng tiếp theo, 20.000đ/tháng


b. chương trình ưu đãi đặc biệt

(chỉ áp dụng cho các khách hàng sau)
đối tượng 1:_khách hàng là các cán bộ, công chức thuộc bộ y tế, sở y tế hà nội, các ban ngành y tế, bệnh viện tại hà nội hoặc các trường y tế trực thuộc ngành y tế tại địa bàn hà nội.sẽ được ưu đãi như sau:_
+ phí lắp đặt ban đầu: miễn phí (0 đồng)
+ khách hàng được tặng: 01 modem adsl trị giá 600.000 đồng
+ được giảm cước vĩnh viễn hàng tháng theo bảng giá cước ưu đãi 

đối tượng 2:_cán bộ, các ban ngành hành chính sự nghiệp nhà nước, các bộ ban ngành, sở, công chức nhà nước, giáo viên. sẽ được hưởng ưu đãi theo 1 trong 2 trường hợp sau:_
trường hợp 1: lắp internet trên đường dây điện thoại có sẵn, hoặc lắp mới đồng thời cả điện thoại lẫn internet
+ phí lắp đặt ban đầu: miễn phí (0 đồng)
+ tặng 01 modem adsl trị giá 600.000 đồng
+ được giảm cước vĩnh viễn hàng tháng theo bảng giá cước ưu đãi bên dưới (sử dụng theo lưu lượng)
trường hợp 2: lắp internet trên đôi cáp riêng kéo mới
+ phí lắp đặt ban đầu: 400.000 đồng
+ tặng 01 modem adsl trị giá 600.000 đồng
+ khách hàng sẽ được giảm cước vĩnh viễn theo bảng cước ưu đãi (sử dụng theo lưu lượng)

* lưu ý:
+ khuyến mại áp dụng cho mọi đối tượng thường trú hoặc tạm trú tại hà nội
+ sẽ có nhân viên đến tận nhà khách hàng đăng ký miễn phí.
+đăng ký cả ngòai giờ hành chính, lẫn thứ 7 và chủ nhật
+khách hàng không phải đóng thêm bất cứ khoán phí nào khác ngoài số tiền được ghi chi tiết ở mục khuyến mại trên.
+thời gian lắp đặt từ 3 đến 7 ngày, sau khi đăng ký.

thủ tục đăng ký: 
+ sẽ có nhân viên tư vấn và đến tận nhà khách hàng đăng ký miễn phí.
+ đăng ký cả ngòai giờ hành chính, lẫn thứ 7 và chủ nhật
+ khách hàng không phải đóng thêm bất cứ khoán phí nào khác ngoài số tiền được ghi chi tiết ở mục khuyến mại trên.
+ khách hàng photo chứng minh thư 2 mặt
lưư ý :
+ khách hàng cần có giấy xác nhận của đơn vị công tác.
+ thời điểm khuyến mãi tính từ tháng thứ 2 sau tháng nghiệm thu bàn giao.

chương trình áp dụng trên toàn địa bàn hà nội đến.
mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ theo số điện thoại 
ms huế: 0167 6163 284
email: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## mrtho88hnn

*cảm ơn*

thanks thông tin của bác nhé! em đang quan tâm tới cái ni.
adsl vnpt – adsl megavnn – lap mang vnpt – cap quang vnpt

----------

